# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Përshëndetje për anëtarët e Forumit Shqiptar.

## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje nga Franca per te gjithe Antaret e forumit,ju deshiroj nje mbasdite te kendshme.*

----------


## ximi_abedini

pershendetje sueda e mir se erdhe ne forum

----------


## letaa

pershendeteje Sueda per ti dhe te gjith antaret e f.sh
nje dit te bukur

----------


## martini1984

Pershendetje SystemA
klm

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Flm Ximi dhe Leta.
Persh SistemA*

----------


## martini1984

> *Flm Ximi dhe Leta.
> Persh SistemA*


He tu rrit nera :perqeshje: 
falemneres

----------


## Çaushi

> *Pershendetje nga Franca per te gjithe Antaret e forumit,ju deshiroj nje mbasdite te kendshme.*


 :Lulja3: 
*Qendrim te mbare aty ku ke mberri ...
Mire qe iu ktheve forumit ...ndihej mungesa jote e nderuar...
Te urojme gjithe te mirat e mundeshme ...kalofsh mair!

rrespkete.....*

----------


## Jozefina84

Pershendetje njerz, si kalut ne kete fundjave??

----------


## PeterPan

Pershendetje dhe mire se rrini te gjithe online.

----------


## Station

Përshëndetje gjithë anëtarëve/eve të forumit.

----------


## tetovarja87

> *Pershendetje nga Franca per te gjithe Antaret e forumit,ju deshiroj nje mbasdite te kendshme.*


zemrushe....
naaaaaa eeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrdheeeeeeee
sa na ke munguar,ste genjej valla,pyet kende te duash...

pershendetje ty dhe te gjithe te tjereve,me ne krye me tetovaren87 pas saj vjen nete sigurishte heh

----------


## Nete

> zemrushe....
> naaaaaa eeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrdheeeeeeee
> sa na ke munguar,ste genjej valla,pyet kende te duash...
> 
> pershendetje ty dhe te gjithe te tjereve,me ne krye me tetovaren87 pas saj vjen nete sigurishte heh


Une jam deshmitare biles qe nuk genjen ,hahahahahah te pershendes tetovare e bukul,poashtu edhe Sueda mir se paska ardhur..me ket rast pershendes edhe gjithe anetaret e forumit..duke ju deshiruar disponim te kendshem ....shkojme me muziken.. :Lulja3:

----------


## Izadora

Pershendetje pa perjashtim .
Ju uroj nje jave te qete dhe pa stres !

----------


## tetovarja87

> Une jam deshmitare biles qe nuk genjen ,hahahahahah te pershendes tetovare e bukul,poashtu edhe Sueda mir se paska ardhur..me ket rast pershendes edhe gjithe anetaret e forumit..duke ju deshiruar disponim te kendshem ....shkojme me muziken..


po....
me kengen dul lulia te bunari...
ne urim marin pjese gjith antaret e f/sh
para valles nete pas saj tetovarja78 hahha


ku ije mi tej,oj nete e di sa te kam kerkuar mi sote....
per bese nuk rrej une....

pas meje nete...upssss harova....
si isha duke thene-shkruar u pershendes te gjitheve edhe nje here  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nete

Kam qen ne dasem,e vazhdimisht me urime ...sa qe mu ngulit edhe mua ne koke kjo fjale.. :pa dhembe: 

Ajt me ju pershendes edhe njeher...mir se na ka ardhe sueda..tetovare boll ma hahahaha pik.

----------


## pranvera bica

Pershendetje Sueda!Arrite mire...na dil edhe nga rimat!

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendetje Teta,Tetovare,Nete Qaushi dhe SistemA.
Po po do dali edhe te rimat po njeher do postoj foto.*

----------


## ganimet

Pershendetje per gjith forumistat shqiptar e ne veqanti per Parisienen nji saly .

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Mimbrema dhe pershendetje per te gjithe. 

Doja te pershendesja ne menyr te vecante Gloreten dhe gjithashtu i uroj te jet e lumtur perher  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

Pershendetje te ngrohta per te gjithe anetaret e FSH, kalojani sa me bukur, qendroni sa me gazmore, sherrxhinj, rremujaxhinj, poete, politikane, ......po ashtu dhe per fshesaxhinjte per ata qe me kane pershendetur, u them faleminderit. :buzeqeshje: 


Pershendetje pa fund pa perjashtim , per njerin qe nuk duket fare, pershendetje gjumash.
Ekonomistin :perqeshje:

----------

